# Anyone Ever Used Rykrisp For Carp?



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Guys...i Am No Expert At Carpin For Sure, Or Anything Else , But I Used To Fish Buckeye Lake When I Was A Kid For Carp Alot....we Had A Cabin Up There, And I Had A Blast With Carp On Rykrip Crakers...sometimes We Would Flavor Them With Some Strawberry Jello, And It Would Do Really Good. I Havent Seen Anything On These Rykrisp Doughballs On Here, And Thought I Would Ask If Anyone Used That Type Of Bait Anymore?---just Wondering...have A Good One All...tony


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Shhhh.

That reminds me I need to stop at the grocery store for something on the way to Rocky Fork.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

I use Rye Krisp a lot, one of my favorite dough baits, works on a good bit of waters too. I do find from time to time it doesn't catch for some reason but for the most part it is good. 

One of my favorite's is rye krisp mixed with mountain dew and a little anise extract. Mush it until you get a good texture, then after you put it on the hook or micro boilie (hair rig) smear a little peanut butter on it to cover the hook point. 

Why peanut butter you may ask ????

Becase they like it.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Dang Miso. You beat me to the Peanut Butter thing


----------



## walleye machine (Apr 27, 2004)

I Would Always Use Wheates Crumble Theme Up In A Small Towel Wrap The Towel In A Ball Dip In Water Let It Sit For A Minute Or Two Make Whatever Size To Fit Your Hook There You Go Will Never Fall Off If You Would Make Themin A Small Ball Half The Size Of A Golf Ball They Even Will Bounce Try It Really Works


----------

